# SERIOUSLY?!?!



## Andrew (Jan 3, 2014)

What do you folks make of this?!

http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2014/01/02/gwb-probe-has-yet-to-uncover-traffic-related-reason-for-ramp-closures/


----------

